# Please help me decide between 2 options for each component



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everyone! I am building a new computer and wanted a few suggestions on making my final decisions. I have each component narrowed down to two options. Please help me pick or if you feel i am making a bad choice, please by all means lend your advice :grin: It will be used mainly for intensive web browsing, online radio streaming, music production, some video editing and LIGHT gaming

CPU: Intel core 2 duo e6550 or e6750

Motherboard: EVGA nForce 680i or ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35

Memory: Corsair XMS2 DHX 240pin DDR2 800Mhz PC2-6400 or OCZ Platinum 240pin DDR 800Mhz PC2-6400 (Unsure of what latency to go with)

Hard Drive: Unsure of what to go with here

Power Supply: Corsair 520W or Cooler master 500w

Video Card: GeForce 8600 GTS or GeForce 8800 GT

Sound Card: M-Audio Audiophile 2496 (already have)


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

CPU - Both are good. Depends on your budget.

MB - ASUS P5K LGA 775

Memory - Latency isnt too important unless you are planning to over clock. Value ram should be fine for your needs.

Power supply - Both are bad choices

HDD - Seagate or WD 3Gb/s SATA.

Video - Depends on budget, but 8600gts would be sufficient for your needs


----------



## hatake19 (Oct 10, 2007)

If your going with light gaming and video editing, the 8600gts would be good enough for you. but if your planning to play the next gen games on high, you have to go with 8800gt which is the best bang for buck vid card out now.. 
e6750 + P5k + OCZ +320-500gig (for vids and music) and the 8800gt
you might also want a better power supply.. around 750w..


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I have the E6750 and it's a pretty good over clocker. I'd think better than the lessor number.
Also the EVGA 680i are extinct right now so I'd go with the ASUS P5k, don't think there's a wrong hard drive but make sure it's SATA 3. PSU here's a deal on one 
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA6296672
Also get an 8800GT you'll be happy you did!


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I would go with the Asus motherboard. The EVGA 680i 
A1s are extinct at the moment. I don't know why, I love mine A LOT!


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Let me add this also - I currently have a 8600gts and consider myself a pretty casual gamer and I couldn't be happier with it. If you plan on playing this newest games on highest settings (which you said you would not) then the 8800gt would be better. Just keep in mind that the 8600gts is literally half the price of the 8800gt. Also, if you want to cut any corners on anything, DO NOT do so with the power supply. Make sure it is of the highest quality!


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres what its looking like so far based on your suggestions...

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e6750

Motherboard: ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35

Memory: OCZ Platinum 240pin DDR2 800Mhz PC2-6400

Hard Drive: Seagate SATA 3/GBps 500gb

Power Supply: COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro RS-650-ACAA-A1 650W 

Video Card: GeForce 8600 GTS

Sound Card: M-Audio Audiophile 2496


Also, based on what I am using it for, I was considering Vista Ultimate, Leopard and XP Pro... I think im going to go the XP route but is Pro worth the extra cash or should I go XP Home?


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

This article should help you decide between xp pro and home.

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_home_pro.asp


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

since games are more graphics heavy at the moment i would probably go with:

CPU: Intel core 2 duo e6550

Motherboard:ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35

Memory: OCZ Platinum 240pin DDR 800Mhz PC2-6400

Hard Drive: Something with a nice seek time and a decent capacity out of personal preferance i always use Seagates or Western Digitals

Power Supply: i think you need beefier than either you suggested

Video Card: GeForce 8800 GT

also i believe there was an unofficial pack for home to make it exactly like pro?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That 650 will be fine for a 8800 gt (i would go with the bottom build because it will run games way better)


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just to let you guys know I have a 8800GTX overclocked and can barely run Crysis with everything almost on highest settings. Not DX10. I have ran Crysis with Q16xAA and DX10 on my computer and got an average of 5FPS. With everything in DX9 maxed out except lowering the AA to 8x not Q I get 25FPS average. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

themisiek1 said:


> Just to let you guys know I have a 8800GTX overclocked and can barely run Crysis with everything almost on highest settings. Not DX10. I have ran Crysis with Q16xAA and DX10 on my computer and got an average of 5FPS. With everything in DX9 maxed out except lowering the AA to 8x not Q I get 25FPS average. Just to give you an idea.


What processor and ram?

also for anyone having a similar problem, there is a modification for allowing the VERY HIGH setting to be used on DX9 so you can completely ignore DX10... 

back to the topic, i think the lesser processor suggested with the 8800gt as i stated earlier should be a smoother ride gaming wise and its no 8800GT but the ati 3870 still is worth looking at in certain situations

and i think we're all overlooking what could be done with a small overclock to a C2D in my experience with them they are really easy to overclock (ive seen 1GHz more on air in some cases)


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

<---My system, click it, will give you all the information. But I have a Intel Core 2 Dou E6850 3.0Ghz with G.Skill 4x2GB 800Mhz @ 1200Mhz, timings 4-4-4-12.


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

very high settings tweak for DX9 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PPVQWWZ3

dont know how good that link is considering the system im using to talk to you guys won't run crysis at anywhere near that quality but im sure google can compensate if that link is a dud (scan it please before you use, because i didnt up it)


(off topic)
and just for the sheer hell heres a cool video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaHS-y_mapQ (low Q)
OR
http://www.stage6.com/user/Neillithan/video/1911267/ (high Q)

cool crysis experiment (took 8 seconds to render each frame, then put together slideshow like into a smooth video)


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

let me define my light gaming lol, i play old school games such as mortal kombat and streetfighter lol... i dont play games like crysis or world of warcraft at all


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

soshiv said:


> let me define my light gaming lol, i play old school games such as mortal kombat and streetfighter lol... i dont play games like crysis or world of warcraft at all


well, with the rig being suggested from the parts you have said it will crush you're old games and run new ones like a dream aswell  best of both worlds


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

For the hard drive, try to get something with high RPM (like 10,000 RPM)


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

in the size i want, a 10,000 rpm would be way to expensive (500gb)... would a 650w power supply be sufficient or should i go 750w?


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

Ageclipsegt said:


> For the hard drive, try to get something with high RPM (like 10,000 RPM)


you too could pay £$£ more and get faster loading times... it just isn't something i would put as a priority storage and average speed (8.5 or less ms seek speed etc) seems fine for most people


----------



## hatake19 (Oct 10, 2007)

a higher PSU would make room for upgrades if you plan in doing so in the future.. go with a 750w..


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

I found a western digital caviar 500gb se16 sata-300... is this the same thing as the 3gb/s?


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Also how do you feel about the gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R ATX Socket LGA775 Motherboard as compared to the asus... because the gigabyte is significantly cheaper


----------

